# Andouille Stuffed ABTs



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

*
ANDOUILLE STUFFED ABTS*​*

Jalapeno peppers halved and mostly seeded.
Cream Cheese mixed with a little grated Pepper Jack, and finely diced green onion. A dash of course ground black pepper.
Stuff the peppers with the cheese mixture.
Cut the Andouille length wise to fit...Halve it....then halve the quarters.
Press the Andouille pieces into the cheese.
Wrapped in bacon........Cook until done.*


















*Hey Andy M....Ya gotta try these!! Soooooo much better than the  Little Smokies. If you are out of Andouille then find the very best  quality smoked sausage you can find. *

*Enjoy!!*


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

Those look really good, Bob.  

I'm having trouble keeping the cheese in the pepper.  I smoked them @ 275-300F.  How long did you do yours?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Some where between 1 and 1 1/2 hours maybe. ~~ Turn your heat down a bit....just hot enough for the bacon to render...You can wrap length wise, then wrap around to totally seal the cheese in. I've never done it, but have seen it done..I would think it would take longer to cook as the bacon would be doubled/thicker........


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Some where between 1 and 1 1/2 hours maybe. ~~ Turn your heat down a bit....just hot enough for the bacon to render...You can wrap length wise, then wrap around to totally seal the cheese in. I've never done it, but have seen it done..I would think it would take longer to cook as the bacon would be doubled/thicker........



Thanks, I'll try again around 225-250 F.  

I'm trying to perfect these for a pig roast we're going to end of the month.  If I can't get them to my satisfaction, I'll have to come up with something else.

I have the andouille, saving it for the finished product.

PS. Saw a couple of recipes with sugar or honey in the cheese.  I tried a little brown sugar and it's not a bad idea.  I used cream cheese, garlic and onion, salt pepper brown sugar and sharp cheddar.  The filling is good, just need to keep it in the pepper.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Buy the thinnest bacon (usually the inexpensive ones) you can find....As it warms a bit you may be able to 'stretch' 1/2 slice around end to end to help hold in the cheese...I guess buying shorter peppers would help with that. The last ones I bought were very long for a Jalapeno...I've got 4 plants that are just beginning to bear...they appear they will be short and fat!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Buy the thinnest bacon (usually the inexpensive ones) you can find....As it warms a bit you may be able to 'stretch' 1/2 slice around end to end to help hold in the cheese...I guess buying shorter peppers would help with that. The last ones I bought were very long for a Jalapeno...I've got 4 plants that are just beginning to bear...they appear they will be short and fat!



I left the stem on this last batch to help keep the cheese in.  The stem also works as a handle.

I guess if have to wrap tighter.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't see the pictures.

What is an "ABT?"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

ABT's are Jalapeno peppers that are cut/halved length wise...seeds and membrane removed (mostly)...Filled with a mixture of cheeses...mostly cream cheese. Usually a Cocktail Weenie is laid on the cheese. Then the all of it is wrapped in a slice of bacon....and slowly cooked on a BBQ pit/grill until the bacon is done...ABT is an acronym for Atomic Buffalo Turd ~~~ Really!

No clue as to why you can't see the pictures....Maybe refresh your browser?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay. but what does the ABT stand for/mean?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> ABT's are Jalapeno peppers that are cut/halved length wise...seeds and membrane removed (mostly)...Filled with a mixture of cheeses...mostly cream cheese. Usually a Cocktail Weenie is laid on the cheese. Then the all of it is wrapped in a slice of bacon....and slowly cooked on a BBQ pit/grill until the bacon is done...*ABT is an acronym for Atomic Buffalo Turd ~~~ Really!*
> 
> No clue as to why you can't see the pictures....Maybe refresh your browser?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 8, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Those look really good, Bob.
> 
> I'm having trouble keeping the cheese in the pepper.  I smoked them @ 275-300F.  How long did you do yours?



God those look good, Andy what if you didn't cut them in half just split one side and removed seeds, and membrane that way, then stuffed them... Just a thought...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Andy...I meant to tell you that I made some...last week I think... using some left over BBQed brisket...Wasn't impressed! Thinking the next ones will be Shrimp!! Shrimp may turn to pencil erasers, but I wanna give it a shot anyway........


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Andy...I meant to tell you that I made some...last week I think... using some left over BBQed brisket...Wasn't impressed! Thinking the next ones will be Shrimp!! Shrimp may turn to pencil erasers, but I wanna give it a shot anyway........



I have seen a couple of recipes using shrimp.  That would be interesting.  You could flavor the cheese with Old Bay.

Another recipe I saw dusted the completed ABT with BBQ rub.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Andy...I meant to tell you that I made some...last week I think... using some left over BBQed brisket...Wasn't impressed! Thinking the next ones will be Shrimp!! Shrimp may turn to pencil erasers, but I wanna give it a shot anyway........




Way to take one for the team.  

I really need to quit thinking about em and just get on to making some of them.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 9, 2010)

I use smoked oysters, green onions, garlic and cream cheese sometimes.
Pepperoni, pepper jack cheese and sauteed mushrooms was good too. 

Think outside the box with the wraps, too. Oversize pepperoni slices; pancetta 
and just about any other thin sliced deli meat works just fine!  (My wife will only
eat well crisped bacon, so I had to find some alternatives.)

Edit to add: My avatar picture is of ABTs with alternative wraps, come to think of it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 9, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 9, 2010)

Andy M said:
			
		

> I have seen a couple of recipes using shrimp.  That would be  interesting.  You could flavor the cheese with Old Bay.



I like the Old Bay idea...Gonna use that in some for sure!! Thanks Andy!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 9, 2010)

Is this just a guy thread??? You all crack me up, so serious about these ABTS...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Is this just a guy thread??? You all crack me up, so serious about these ABTS...



We're just serious about good food.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 9, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> We're just serious about good food.



I know I know but you all get into this serious guy thing, and looking from outside your circle it's quite entertaining,,, I LOVE IT!!! Me man, you grill...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2010)

Fel free to join in.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 9, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Fel free to join in.



Already did ,,, Post 11 ya'll just skipped right over me... Thats ok my feelings are not hurt... Waaa Waaa Waaa... xoxo mimi


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Already did ,,, Post 11 ya'll just skipped right over me... Thats ok my feelings are not hurt... Waaa Waaa Waaa... xoxo mimi



I read that and filed it away for the next time I make them.  I'm not sure I could get the insides out just cutting it part way but thought it was worth a try.  I use a melon baller to scoop out the guts.


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG... that looks really perfect!  Wonderful work!


----------

